# A Few Suggestions



## edrock200 (Feb 7, 2002)

First off, my apologies for the dupes, I know some of these are already on the front page of this subforum, I just wanted to add my thoughts and put all my suggestions in one place:

1. Push as well as Pull for MRV - The other thread explains it well, but basically be able to push a show from one Tivo to another instead of just pull

2. Schedule pulls from another Tivo. If you generally watch your shows in one room and don't have enough tuners to grab all the shows you want you can schedule them on another Tivo. This feature would auto pull a show from another Tivo repeatedly, like a "season pass" but to a show on another Tivo instead of a tuner.

3. Conflict manager checks tuner availability on other Tivos - basically Tivo would say something like "both tuners are in use, would you like to cancel a show or check other Tivo's for availability?" If feature 2 is implemented this could integrate with that

4. Backup season passes, wishlist and preference data to online account or thumb drive - self explanatory. Will make it easy to replace Tivo's

5. MRV pull "from startime" option. i.e. you watched something and forgot to pause it or stop it before leaving the room. Now you have to transfer the whole show. Give an option, in 5 min increments, to transfer from a certain minute marker.

6. Not sure if this is technically possible but the ability to transfer shows that are recordings in progress

7. Stream instead of copy - doubt it will happen, but I can dream can't I?


----------

